# '68 Deluxe Stingray that i never thought I'd put back together. Was super rough when I purchased it with a nice slik chik



## xochi0603 (Mar 27, 2022)

Never thought I'd piece this one back together. Chrome was all nasty when I bought it & a 68 slik chik from the same women. Many upgraded items. Not 100 % correct but still shows well. Still need to detail the pedals & kickstand. I wish now I took b4 & after pics. with this one.  It must have been from improper storage not being left outside. Seat & paint survived pretty nice. Tires were also garbage. Slik chik is one of the next ones to be detailed


----------



## nick tures (Mar 27, 2022)

very cool !!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 28, 2022)

Both very nice bikes. Great photos you posted, too.


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 4, 2022)

Love the studded rear tire 👍🏻


----------

